# smell goes through walls!?



## ross (Oct 21, 2009)

Our duplex neighbors could smell weed in their house from a closet grow and a room we smoked blunts in, both had "shared" walls.  The drywall is pretty thick and there is 2 layers, i never would have thought it would get through the walls.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah, that's kind of weird. i would imagine it's going through some other way..doors or something (or whoever built that place was a very very bad carpenter  ) 
there shouldn't be any way for air to pass through a wall that's been sheetrock and mudded on both sides.

or you're growing some real dank stuff


----------



## ross (Oct 21, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> yeah, that's kind of weird. i would imagine it's going through some other way..doors or something (or whoever built that place was a very very bad carpenter  )
> there shouldn't be any way for air to pass through a wall that's been sheetrock and mudded on both sides.
> 
> or you're growing some real dank stuff


its definitely not going through doors because they could smell it only in the master BR closet which borders my BR closet i was growing in and in a bedroom that borders a room we would smoke blunts in then close the door to keep the smell out the rest of the house.  the duplex is made poorly so taht is likely it.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

If there is attic space it might be gettin through there ?  just my thoughts


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 21, 2009)

If you look at the bottoms of your walls most likely the dry wall does not have a seal to the floor caaulk it. Just because there is a baseboard dont think it stops air flow and use expanding foam(Great Stuff) around any switchs or plug in(electric outlts)


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 21, 2009)

If you provide enough exhaust to create negative pressure in your room you will be smelling your neighbors instead of them smelling you. Do you have a big intake fan that could be pressurizing(?) the room forcing unfiltered air out through cracks? *no smell*, no tell, *no cell*!


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah i'd follow ozzyDIO....caulk the corners


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 21, 2009)

Does this duplex share a furnace?
Where are return air ducts?
Thats what I'd check first.
Hope this helps.

Gb


----------



## IRISH (Oct 22, 2009)

bet it's like Oz man said.:cool2: ...

hope thier cool neighbors bro, or you might want to do a sanitation of all...

i'm curious as to how they approached you on the matter ross?...


----------



## Hippie (Oct 22, 2009)

there could be one plant for every person.

Please distribute your flyers


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 22, 2009)

I live in a twin, its sorta like row home only there is two together and not a row. (for those who didnt know) anyway my neighbor says she smells my plants through the walls also. Luckily shes cool and i am trying to remedy the prob with a stronger exhaust and piping it into my chimney. My shared wall is brick, so im sure you could smell it through sheetrock.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 23, 2009)

Those kinds of building materials are porous.
When I lived in a cheap apt in the US I used to get worried every time a storm came through. . .


----------

